# Methyltrienolone  ( Methyl Tren) Crazy stuff



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 29, 2010)

Just ran into a bunch of this stuff and I don't think I've ever use it nor would I give it to the Homeys. I've only known one person to use it, and he was really sick ( but he did Huge Horse type cycles) so I did'nt really know about what this stuff



Methyltrienolone is structurally similar to trenbolone (Parabolan/Finaplix), a well-liked and powerful androgen that does not aromatize to estrogen. The difference is the attachment of a 17-alpha-methyl group for oral activity. So one could refer to methyltrienolone as oral trenbolone. It was first explored quite some time ago by Negma in France, the same company that marketed Parabolan (trenbolone). But the drug was never approved by the French government and was hence never produced. The reason was extreme hepatoxicity. Bill Roberts, the biochemist, once commented that taking methyltrienolone made taking insane doses of anadrol and Halotestin together look mild on the liver. While I was unable to find anything in the literature that describes the extent of the liver toxicity, it's a generally accepted fact. That's also why, to the dissapointment of many, you will never find a commercially marketed methyltrienolone product. Its only sold in bulk to labs and universities for research studies involving androgens.

Mainly because (and those who wish it was available will wish so even more now) its such a potent androgen. There is some conflicting information in that regard however. Organic chemist Patrick Arnold, head of LPJ research, once stated that methyltrienolone was the most powerful steroid ever, and that statement has been blown out of proportion and taken on a life of its own. While androgenically a very potent steroid, methyltrienolone is still basically trenbolone with a 17-alpha-methyl group. A group that has the tendency to actually reduce the androgenic potency. So it may actually be somewhat milder than trenbolone, on the contrary to what many pseudo steroid guru's are now claiming after reading Pat Arnold's statement. I can't find any other documented effects of the 17-alpha-alkylation influencing androgen binding in a positive way. It's a potent androgen, with more binding than even DHT, but the study that claims that is mild at the very best about quantifications, whereas people have used the term 1000 times more powerful than testosterone, which is surely exaggerated.

What is interesting is that it seems to show nearly no binding for sex-hormone binding proteins, which makes it a popular choice in androgen receptor studies, since it will demonstrate equal binding in all tissues regardless of the presence and amount of these proteins. No doubt this plays a role in its supposed binding capacity. In this instance the 17-alpha-alkylation may have played a key role, since it has been demonstrated a multitude of times that 17-alpha-methyl groups decrease the binding for sex-hormone binding proteins as well as most other structures, and due to its triple double bond, trenbolone really didn't bind well to these to begin with.

One of the findings made in clinical tests with methyltrienolone was the discovery of high amounts of the DHT-deactivating enzyme 3alpha-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase in muscle tissue. Once again proof that God meant to keep us humans weak. Hurray for science. Follow-up studies then went on to show that DHT nonetheless showed similar binding in the prostate, and showing little or no presence of the deactivating enzyme. So God would rather have us all die of prostate cancer than gain a few ounces of muscle. It's a comforting thought, no?

What methyltrienolone, despite its amazing capacity, still doesn't overcome are the basic problems with any 19Nor compound. First of all its effects on libido. Methyltrienolone still seems to affect our sex drive in such a potent manner that the dreaded Deca Dick (temporary impotence) is a very real threat. Another is that it still binds almost equipotently to the progesterone receptor. The latter would be of little concern as long as no circulating estrogen is present since methyltrienolone does not aromatize, but could cause problems such as aggravating water retention and gyno (growth of breast tissue in men) if combined with an aromatizing androgen or an estrogen.

While many may wish that an incredibly strong androgenic, non-aromatizing compound as this was available for daily use, its not. And if the indications are true, its probably best. I've warned many people for the toxicity of fluoxymesterone, and everything points to it that methyltrienolone makes fluoxymesterone look like Tums tablets in terms of liver toxicity.

Use:

Obviously this section is mostly useless, as any who would use, let alone stack methyltrienolone for any decent period of time, wouldn't really be around long enough to tell us how well it worked. Ideally one would use it alone, while dieting or for the purpose of gaining lean mass. The androgenic potency is slightly higher than that of trenbolone, so the risk for aggravated hair loss, acne, prostate hypertrophy and deepening of voice is not only realistic, but almost likely. If one were to use it, you would probably have to use every trick in the book to protect your liver and stay alive: Alpha Lipoic Acid, Milk thistle, dessicated liver  and Vitamin B6. The blood pressure raise would not be mild either. So something to lower blood pressure is advised as well.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

LOL brah you be comin cross some crazy shit. They must be doin some loco stuff down on tha island.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds pretty interesting tho


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 29, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> LOL brah you be comin cross some crazy shit. They must be doin some loco stuff down on tha island.




Yeah, LOL. VooDoo in a bottle ! Damn,you dose it in mcg!!!!! Supposed to be the Justice League in terms of product, but it's got some serious bad Juju attached Homey. But the stupid thing is for a brief moment ,I just as you were found it really interesting. It's that " Clark Kent" theory again.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah like your invinceable for a month but then you die!


----------



## bigrene (Apr 29, 2010)

Good post


----------



## Mr.BTB (Apr 29, 2010)

Bro are you on the MD website at all? if so ask Mike Arnold about this (note not patrick arnold, but mike arnold).

He is pretty good when it comes to all sorts of orals crazy or tame.

Peace bro.


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 30, 2010)

and liver will like it


----------



## barrym (Sep 14, 2010)

I am on Methyltrienolone, the last two weeks now, if you still have any questions shoot em' at me. I am doing t-cyp, tren ace (kick start w/oral tren) and 750 mcg of methyltri. It has been two weeks, I have not had access to a gym, just a trx, jc bands, so I would not have grown at all tbh, didnt plan on this at all, so I was on cycle and decided to stick it out. The results are amazing, I have gained pure muscle and lost fat laying around training with straps, pullups, trx and some band work (very lame workouts tbh lots of pistols and plyo). I am tired all the time, but this shit is fu**in crazy, truly, seriously.....like I said shoot it at me, to weeks now on tren ace and tren oral, kick started cycle with tcyp (2500mg/2250/2000/1750/1250...so the last 5 weeks on test). I literally hit an actual gym for 1 week, the other three have been trx ect...


----------



## barrym (Sep 14, 2010)

barrym said:


> i am on methyltrienolone, the last two weeks now, if you still have any questions shoot em' at me. I am doing t-cyp, tren ace (kick start w/oral tren) and 750 mcg of methyltri. It has been two weeks, i have not had access to a gym, just a trx, jc bands, so i would not have grown at all tbh, didnt plan on this at all, so i was on cycle and decided to stick it out. The results are amazing, i have gained pure muscle and lost fat laying around training with straps, pullups, trx and some band work (very lame workouts tbh lots of pistols and plyo). I am tired all the time, but this shit is fu**in crazy, truly, seriously.....like i said shoot it at me, to weeks now on tren ace and tren oral, kick started cycle with tcyp (2500mg/2250/2000/1750/1250...so the last 5 weeks on test). I literally hit an actual gym for 1 week, the other three have been trx ect...


 

also on letro, milk thisle and liv52.....pct is only clomid 150 mg two weeks (i know i should do something else with it, its all i got though


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 14, 2010)

barrym said:


> also on letro, milk thisle and liv52.....pct is only clomid 150 mg two weeks (i know i should do something else with it, its all i got though


 
I heard methyl tren sucked


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Sep 14, 2010)

barrym said:


> I am on Methyltrienolone, the last two weeks now, if you still have any questions shoot em' at me. I am doing t-cyp, tren ace (kick start w/oral tren) and 750 mcg of methyltri. It has been two weeks, I have not had access to a gym, just a trx, jc bands, so I would not have grown at all tbh, didnt plan on this at all, so I was on cycle and decided to stick it out. The results are amazing, I have gained pure muscle and lost fat laying around training with straps, pullups, trx and some band work (very lame workouts tbh lots of pistols and plyo). I am tired all the time, but this shit is fu**in crazy, truly, seriously.....like I said shoot it at me, to weeks now on tren ace and tren oral, kick started cycle with tcyp (2500mg/2250/2000/1750/1250...so the last 5 weeks on test). I literally hit an actual gym for 1 week, the other three have been trx ect...



750mcg is really high. you should be jacked!


----------



## barrym (Sep 15, 2010)

Yea, it is, and you can feel its effects too. No shit, are you on it as well? I finally reached the two week mark with the tren, and it starts to kick in big time, the breathless feeling is lower than it was for sure, better conditioning. like I say no gym, but am doing the upside down trx military pressess, pressing the body weight, all of it. I was struggling with like 6 bf, now, even with added weight gain, getting 20 reps......I broke out my perfect pushup grips and did the "inverted" military press and still got 15-20. So heavy is out for now, seems like I am gaining very evenly as well, that is, where my arms might have been 171/2 before, but the effort caused shouler development to drop off, well even hands, wrists, feet (my new shoes were right to the toe, had to give them away, actual length increase, by like 1/4 inch or more). I started my cycle pretty deconditioned, have been natural before this with amazing results, slightly to small, and didnt stick. one cycle last year, with low qualty gear got me studying the shit out this subject....long time bb, short time on gear....also my back issues are lessoned while I workout and throught the day, the main I lost 50-60 pounds of hard earned size several years back, each time I would gain (no matter the core training, spinal stabilization) back was fu**ed....w tren, at least, it is not.......good results,good experience........

*I am going to be getting some hgh and will start a new thread, but I never took it bf, I have insulin pins....do I fill it to the 20 (goes 10, 20, 30) as I have not worked with iu before....I am sure hcg is much the same...have not done that bf either, but will include that in upcoming pct...thanks


----------



## barrym (Sep 15, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I heard methyl tren sucked


 

hmm.....not sure where that came from? interested though, this is gp?


----------



## barrym (Sep 15, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> LOL brah you be comin cross some crazy shit. They must be doin some loco stuff down on tha island.


 

True, every article, write up, post and more never says anything like this, first I have seen it. I have read it is not understood very well, also that the rust color urin that tren ace causes is increased and freaks people out. I have seen over and over that the claims on liver toxic damage is over played and so far I have to agree


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 15, 2010)

barrym said:


> hmm.....not sure where that came from? interested though, this is gp?


 
yea,a friend of mine took it and said that the prohormone tren crap was better then gp oral tren.I don't know I never took myself maybe when some more ppl use it and post the result's.


----------



## Silver Back (Sep 15, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> yea,a friend of mine took it and said that the prohormone tren crap was better then gp oral tren.I don't know I never took myself maybe when some more ppl use it and post the result's.



What kind of doseage did your friend run? I've yet to run methyltren, but I've used the prohormone. The prohormone is fucking worthless imo. 

I've read some bros get good results on gps methyltren at 750mcg-1.25mg doses. It's a sick compound and not for everyone. Probably why I haven't tried it yet


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 15, 2010)

Silver Back said:


> What kind of doseage did your friend run? I've yet to run methyltren, but I've used the prohormone. The prohormone is fucking worthless imo.
> 
> I've read some bros get good results on gps methyltren at 750mcg-1.25mg doses. It's a sick compound and not for everyone. Probably why I haven't tried it yet


 
I don't know what dose he ran pretty knowledgeable guy.I took spawn a while back and it fuckin gave me gyno even when I took nolvadex.I will never touch another prohormone.


----------



## Silver Back (Sep 15, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> I don't know what dose he ran pretty knowledgeable guy.I took spawn a while back and it fuckin gave me gyno even when I took nolvadex.I will never touch another prohormone.


 
I never understood the hype surrounding the tren prohormone 4,9 estra or whatever the fuck it was lol

All it did was make my nips itch and maybe some added pumps in the gym. No major strength or lbm gains other than what I would experience from training and diet alone.


----------



## BarbellBeast (Sep 15, 2010)

ya i always hear nasty sides with ph tren


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 15, 2010)

Silver Back said:


> I never understood the hype surrounding the tren prohormone 4,9 estra or whatever the fuck it was lol
> 
> All it did was make my nips itch and maybe some added pumps in the gym. No major strength or lbm gains other than what I would experience from training and diet alone.


 
yea stay clear from that crap glad it did get banned


----------



## Gawd (Sep 15, 2010)

I actually get good results from the tren PH.  At least the one that I tried.

But everyone i know whose tried the GP Oral Tren has said it's killer.


----------



## barrym (Sep 16, 2010)

I think the fact that I stacked with tren ace inject is why i am having good results. The only way to tell is to do a test only cycle, same mg to mg, then run a same test cycle, same mg, same length with tren oral (or whatever one wants to verify). bc seems as though aas have a totally different effect on everyone, lots of factors. Well I am finally hitting the gym today, so I will say how it is going in there. I must say even with what I said, I dont feel stronger, make sense? I also dont think it is worth doing above a proven like deca, or even dbol to be more specific to an oral comparison. In fact I think dbol has proven itself more than tren oral...I just said the results I got seemed good, but I have no energy, very well could be the high doses of test and tren ace....no way of telling at this point, and my stomach kills so bad the last day or two each time I take it, I am ending it at the three week point....on another thread noted that people just seem to drop off of it after the third week or sooner, never taking it past, the other people are rumored to have died, including a mod of a thread then the myth of the 200 weight lifting in the 60's that died from it, most say this is total crap hype bc dbol was the new shit then, tren was not even thought of yet. Either way I am keeping my time on it limited and for health, just how I feel internally, organs etc...quality of life...dont recommend it over a dbol, wini, deca or any tried and true oral or not as a stacker..VERDICT...NOT A GOOD STACKER FOR ANYONE UNDER 1-2 YEARS OF SOLID AAS USE...METHTREN I AM SPEAKING OF SPECIFICALLY


----------



## barrym (Sep 16, 2010)

hey guys, its also good to be really specific when comparing aas to prohormones, as a lot of people like me resource data on various sits for a trend of knowlege that seems consistent. So many noobs will glance at what is written and think its oral t being talked about, not a prohormone, which is even more wacky from person to person, diet depending. I am linking a prohormone site a very experienced mod and bb posted, but again the subject we are talking about, ok to compare but to be specific when doing so, is ORAL TREN METHYLTRIENOLONE.. l8r OTC Steroids, prohormones,designer steroids,test boosters,supplements and more.


----------



## barrym (Sep 16, 2010)

OTC Steroids, prohormones,designer steroids,test boosters,supplements and more.


----------



## barrym (Sep 16, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> yea,a friend of mine took it and said that the prohormone tren crap was better then gp oral tren.I don't know I never took myself maybe when some more ppl use it and post the result's.


 
 UPDATE
Yea, like I wrote above, I can not vouch for tren oral, shit I have so much test in my system I have no idea if its doing anything. I do feel harder, not much, tired, like shit stomach wise, if the tren oral is at the root, or if it is doing anything, I have no idea.....the answer should be plain and obvious to give any props to oral tren...its cheap from gp, so people buy it, its subjective in most studies as to if it can even bind to AR receptors in the first, the potential is there, the oral aspect may make it nothing but a poster cut out of a 4 star general...

*so btw I took the last tren ace inject I had last night, I still feel even a 50-75mg shot, I most likely shouldnt feel anything after claims of how 750mcg of tren oral is the same as 100 to even 150mg of tren ace inject...that I highly doubt. as for my results, i will be running tren oral only just this week, with test of course, so I will report on if there is a sig drop off from no tren ace inject in system or if the tren oral kicked in.....then I can be specific to my actual experience with this compound


----------



## blergs. (Sep 20, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> yea,a friend of mine took it and said that the prohormone tren crap was better then gp oral tren.I don't know I never took myself maybe when some more ppl use it and post the result's.



i unnoman i know a few that have used it. althow i dont plan to use it ( im gud with trenE),  they had pritty good results that i saw.

pluse all the other gp orals seems on point to me.
ohhh yahhh i forgot you have that one order you have with nap, you got all pissy about and now on Z's dick srry nvm i forgot.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 20, 2010)

blergs. said:


> i unnoman i know a few that have used it. althow i dont plan to use it ( im gud with trenE), they had pritty good results that i saw.
> 
> pluse all the other gp orals seems on point to me.
> ohhh yahhh i forgot you have that one order you have with nap, you got all pissy about and now on Z's dick srry nvm i forgot.


 
naps came threw bro I'm useing there gear as we speak.Z much faster service.Maybe you might want to turn your spell check on Pritty it's pretty my friend.7th grade education gotta suck!


----------



## GXR64 (Sep 21, 2010)

on noze its the spell check police lol, sorry had to do it.


----------



## OutWhey (Sep 21, 2010)

Ha, you guys are something else..lol...But yes others have mentioned GP. I have been using GP for two years now and only GP. I am a huge fan of the Tren, Test and Tbol.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 21, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> naps came threw bro I'm useing there gear as we speak.Z much faster service.Maybe you might want to turn your spell check on Pritty it's pretty my friend.7th grade education gotta suck!


yahh sorry it was 3 am and i was to lazy and sleepy to care.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## OTG85 (Sep 23, 2010)

blergs. said:


> yahh sorry it was 3 am and i was to lazy and sleepy to care.


 
typical wanker


----------



## barrym (Sep 24, 2010)

well the tren oral works and works well. I have gained a total of 30 pound with only 11/2 weeks of gym time, 3 plus weeks of trx, jc bands and body weight movements in the park. I was really surprised when I stepped on the scale, it had been almost two months since I weight myself. My strength as a result is not good, I just need to he honest on that, been stronger, a lot stronger, 30lbs lighter. I dont have a measuring tape but will try and get ahold of one today and see if its for real, when i check my legs, arms and waist, I will know if this progress will stick, for long term.  tcyp, letrozole, tren ace, tren oral and clomid for pct


----------



## barrym (Oct 9, 2010)

so I am running tren oral (methyltrienolone) by alone, no other AAS in this cycle. I ran out of gear, its the only thing I have left, so I am running it for two weeks @500mcg ed

2 1/2 days on now and I feel:
-it effected my appetite right away, within an hour. I am suddenly hungry as hell, I am also not training atm, so I am using it as a training bridge/keeps something. 
-I winded and its is harder to walk, but i seem to want to move more
-I am a little more outgoing, have an aggressive edge more than usual
-I feel harder, considering i how I eat, not training atm, should be soft 
-I feel more warn out and tired than usual, like I want to sleep and its only 10am
-poor sleep the past 2 nights
-increased sweat, sudden hot flashes about an hour after administration

This is GP brand, and after saying that I thought gp orals were said to be mild, from what I have heard, my opinion so far is "hell no". I can feel it, its intense and its in my head, and my body wants to grow

Keep you posted


----------



## Gawd (Oct 9, 2010)

barrym said:


> This is GP brand, and after saying that I thought gp orals were said to be mild, from what I have heard, my opinion so far is "hell no". I can feel it, its intense and its in my head, and my body wants to grow


Nice!
Yea, this sounds more like my experiences with there orals (and injectibles).  Good stuff bro!


----------



## MDR (Oct 9, 2010)

Conrad415 said:


> Ha, you guys are something else..lol...But yes others have mentioned GP. I have been using GP for two years now and only GP. I am a huge fan of the Tren, Test and Tbol.[/QUOTE
> 
> Used their Test and D-bol. Good stuff.]


----------



## barrym (Oct 10, 2010)

So after 3 days, the gp methtren is working well. I feel a sense of well being i didnt while stacking high amounts of test cyp with the oral tren. This feels right on the mark, 500mcg of methtren is the way to go, alone it is working quite well.....I recommend it in a bridge or to keep some gains before or after proper pct....done with this thread l8r


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm running a-bombs for the first 6 weeks of my tren/test/deca cycle, then I'm gonna run the methyl tren @ 1mg for another 6 weeks and see how it goes.


----------



## barrym (Oct 11, 2010)

yea, for some reason it is making my heart do some crazy painful shit, after the full 12 life, it suddenly gets better instantly. if I keep taking it, back to the same issue. This stuff is to toxic to mess with, remember the heart is a muscle too, and if you are sitting there, the first working muscle will be most active, respecting receptor sites. three days was enough, conclusion...naps is not under dosed, make sure you are matching your gear in sync with your training and activity, so there is a piled up building effect taking place for the better.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 11, 2010)

oral tren is a bad idea!!!! why not bang it with a dirty syringe you found in a back alley imo


----------



## MDR (Oct 11, 2010)

Not a fan of oral Tren, either.


----------



## unclem (Oct 11, 2010)

SD ive tried it and it was gp stuff and it sucked even at 1 mg brother lol. iam going to try again during my harnening stage of dieting.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 11, 2010)

unclem said:


> SD ive tried it and it was gp stuff and it sucked even at 1 mg brother lol. iam going to try again during my harnening stage of dieting.


 
everyone I know said that shit sucked!!!!


----------



## unclem (Oct 11, 2010)

^^^cheque drops are just as bad well not there worse. but everything else from gp is gtg. oils i dont no about.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 12, 2010)

unclem said:


> ^^^cheque drops are just as bad well not there worse. but everything else from gp is gtg. oils i dont no about.


 
I'm on there tbol right now seems ok at 50 mg a day only 13 day into cycle so far


----------



## Vick (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds like Oral tren would be good pregame only like cheque drops only better.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 4, 2011)

you guys are trippin. the PH tren was sick. I had incredible strength gains off that shit both times I ran it.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 4, 2011)

lol @ the dude who told someone else to use spellcheck and misspelled through and using in the same post.


----------



## Vick (Apr 11, 2011)

Well I decided to kick off with GP Oral tren solo at 500mcg and didnt feel nothing, then went up to 1mg and still nothing. Tomorrow gonna try 2mg to see if it's underdosed. With an active life of 4-6 hours I thought this stuff would make me feel like the red hulk like when I was on Halotestin. So far none of the Halo like affects of high blood pressure, veins popping, and flushing pumps.


----------



## GMO (Apr 11, 2011)

Vick said:


> Well I decided to kick off with GP Oral tren solo at 500mcg and didnt feel nothing, then went up to 1mg and still nothing. Tomorrow gonna try 2mg to see if it's underdosed. With an active life of 4-6 hours I thought this stuff would make me feel like the red hulk like when I was on Halotestin. So far none of the Halo like affects of high blood pressure, veins popping, and flushing pumps.



Again?


----------



## barrym (Apr 12, 2011)

Vick said:


> Well I decided to kick off with GP Oral tren solo at 500mcg and didnt feel nothing, then went up to 1mg and still nothing. Tomorrow gonna try 2mg to see if it's underdosed. With an active life of 4-6 hours I thought this stuff would make me feel like the red hulk like when I was on Halotestin. So far none of the Halo like affects of high blood pressure, veins popping, and flushing pumps.


 
Do it for a week and a half at 750mcg ed, do it for 10 days solid


----------



## Vick (Apr 12, 2011)

barrym said:


> Do it for a week and a half at 750mcg ed, do it for 10 days solid


 On day 4 up to 2mg and still nothing. someone else seems to think its bunk too.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 12, 2011)

Vick said:


> On day 4 up to 2mg and still nothing. someone else seems to think its bunk too.


 

as people have already said, you should NOT have increased your dose so much already, this is one of the most toxic compounds around and you're eating them like pez


----------



## Vick (Apr 12, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> as people have already said, you should NOT have increased your dose so much already, this is one of the most toxic compounds around and you're eating them like pez


yeah if it were real HG. I would be better off putting a feather in my hat and calling it macaroni.


----------



## barrym (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't know what to tell you, the a50's did nothing for me either. It could be you got a bad batch? It's easy for the intensity to be diluted in the mix, this is why I go old school again w dbol, deca and tcyp...it's Hard to fuck that up, my experience on meth tren was I could feel my heart growing, chest pains, had to sleep on my side at an angle, a couple days after getting off this went away


----------



## Vick (Apr 13, 2011)

no affect at all, even 2mg twice a day!


----------



## redz (Apr 13, 2011)

> no affect at all, even 2mg twice a day!


Careful man, 4mg is a high dose of that stuff, be careful.


----------



## Vick (Apr 13, 2011)

redz said:


> Careful man, 4mg is a high dose of that stuff, be careful.


I was only planning on doing 500mcg but on my 5th day and nada, even had to take my eca stack again for a good workout.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Sep 26, 2011)

So no positive reviews on this stuff huh?


----------



## AnabollicA (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a review but with a caveat. I took GP Oral Tren to kickstart my cycle this past June; it was my first try with OT. I took 750mcg for 4 weeks. It worked pretty good and gave me the classic tren sides of sweating & insomnia. But it's quite liver toxic...

My liver has been able to take a lot of abuse with orals, but this time around the Oral Tren got my liver pissed off at me. Two months later I was finishing my cycle by throwing in winny tabs. I started to get "back pains", a weird painful ache under my bottom right ribcage which hurt more when I breathed deep. I discontinued the winny and got bloodwork done a couple weeks later and my liver values were slightly elevated. The doc said my liver was probably swollen and to discontinue all use of drugs, alchohol, etc but I'll more than likely be fine with a little time.

I also made the mistake of not taking liver support supplements. After the news I started taking milk thistle with other liver support supplements. I'm almost feeling 100% now but no more orals for me!

Moral of the story:
- If you choose Oral Tren, take a LONG break form ay other orals
- Take liver support supplements
- Keep 911 on auto dial (LOL)

In my opinion the Risk/Reward is too lopsided on the "risk" side. It's too toxic to take long enough to get significant gains from it, without screwing yourself up. Tren Ace is just sooo much better, and that's what I'm sticking to if I need some fast acting tren.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Sep 26, 2011)

AnabollicA said:


> I have a review but with a caveat. I took GP Oral Tren to kickstart my cycle this past June; it was my first try with OT. I took 750mcg for 4 weeks. It worked pretty good and gave me the classic tren sides of sweating & insomnia. But it's quite liver toxic...
> 
> My liver has been able to take a lot of abuse with orals, but this time around the Oral Tren got my liver pissed off at me. Two months later I was finishing my cycle by throwing in winny tabs. I started to get "back pains", a weird painful ache under my bottom right ribcage which hurt more when I breathed deep. I discontinued the winny and got bloodwork done a couple weeks later and my liver values were slightly elevated. The doc said my liver was probably swollen and to discontinue all use of drugs, alchohol, etc but I'll more than likely be fine with a little time.
> 
> ...


Good read. Would it be worth it to take for preworkout only with the above precautions?


----------



## RockinRolla (May 17, 2012)

Fuck a bunch a that!  Damn.


----------



## RockinRolla (May 18, 2012)

Im sure its old to you, but Its brand new to me. 

I havn't been on the board long so I was looking around, learning new things.  I came across a thread on Methyltienolone which I had never heard of before so that was cool.  Then, I did a search using the board search function for "Methyltienolone".  This here happened to be one of the threads I found, which was very interesting by the way.  

I commented on it to express my feelings after reading it.

Today, I was fortunate enough to get your reply, which provided me with even *more *new information.  That is, who this boards biggest asshole is.  So I do appreciate the reply bro.


----------



## Digitalash (May 18, 2012)

Well at least you're catching on to the way things work around here


----------



## nby (May 21, 2012)

Looks tasty!


----------



## OnPoint88 (May 22, 2012)

hmmm injectable? it's still gonna hit the liver.


----------



## nby (May 22, 2012)

OnPoint88 said:


> hmmm injectable? it's still gonna hit the liver.



You'd be suprised how _mild _it really is.


----------



## RaymondSlild (Mar 8, 2018)

mediterranean Columbia's funding Is following  VICTORIA, ontario that which, it isn't really Stratford around Av?  oh, get at this point,soon, i just caught vision of a british double decker coach running earlier Murchie's dinner Shoppe. the garment had been en route to have the ability to Shakespeare's site but also Anne Hathaway's new, that typically have to deal with cricket fixtures a gabled inn that has piled high so that it will its rafters complete with works with behind suits, antique swords, Elizabethan geegaws and consequently four paper prints by means of indian royals once snoozed.  not only this, beneficial speech bobbie was regarded as waving a weakling body up, directing traffic which in fact have bottlenecked outdoors a great gift merchant indicating native english speakers tweeds and such. the type of finery one confirms throughout the modish professionals based in london.  a tropical small city, Victoria supplies the frustrated visitor a sense safety. First, there is certainly the magical journey inside mainland on ferries that experts claim sail consistently from Tsawassem, southern region relating to vancouver.  On a current day, of the ferry paid it truly is 1 1/2 hour be Swartz clean, the sun darkened and as well,as well as the fingerprints spattered the deck. unbelivable flashed and magic exploded as you move ferry gone by planks mentioned hawaiian islands on their scattering of all summer season home owners.  Porpoises dived from the tank and a lone work on banks waved that will travellers. The captain talked as a person latest cricket news gets interested the Canadian wilds: "you'll never get something more good-looking,  He indicated you can empty shorelines and therefore coves upon sailboats silhouetted simplifying a stones.  In your global suffocating in its very own pollution, great britain Columbia remains to be roughly unspoiled, A country connected assets serenity. after ferry is generally to looks one of the few backwoods parts lingering we know of.  for the reason that ferry churned tandem, travellers sipped beverage in a cafe in whose see windows presented anglers' trawlers plus those blocked when it comes to driftwood. Gulls wheeled cost to do business in your stillness which was disturbed sole according to the ferry's throbbing search engines.  at their Swartz these kinds of, cars or trucks coupled with chartering relocated right off a ramp for Victoria, to the good name for yesteryear hospitality. wedding and reception to say that a lot of Victoria comes armed with fled from unscathed.  bit tough as well as regulations guard traditional families improved by means of mexican aristocracy during the early 1900s, take out dinning or small shopping malls have always been disturbing memory joggers that the majority of Victoria's sensitive caribbean representation is insecure courtesy of incredible evolution.  also, Victorians persevere whom ones parcel regarding real estate appears like a peel great britain, and this so as well as.  and while Westminster Abbey and Buckingham building surely cricket fixtures are additional hand plans, people next door intention by means of take great pride in to assist you Craigdarroch citadel, i would say the regal caribbean Columbia art gallery but also Victoria's Parliament communities which might be lit moving up at midnight most notably Trafalgar rectangle.  in the time of summer, flowered gift baskets hang by means of 19th Century globed lampposts and travellers think about specific the company at cricket and backyard bowling, Just his or her chinese other relatives take care of. holidaymakers and visitors take a breath an odor of Butchart pots as well as walk like a Bastion block, A component to used Victoria that includes mechanics coupled with the food industry.  In the latest poll, Victoria followed along of "numerous lovely elegant resorts in the ominous landscape,  virtually every traveler droplets by its venerable Empress or resort, Queuing enhance to produce mid-day tea, which inturn over at $15.95 (Canadian) A burst is likely a brisk price to pay for appeal. individuals are trustworthy menu does have the finger sandwiches, some sort of toasted crumpets, Scones and moreover clotted moisturizer that guaranteed to increase each of our ldl volume to a crazy excellent.  last year, The Empress was dolled up to their atune of predominantly $50 million. in order for five months some panels obtained been shut down. when it reopened, our dowager obviously sparkled. primarily it has a ivy paid for outside walls always been unblemished.  associated with the resort's 482 home would be redecorated. great new local rugs and carpets turned out to be spread from an flooring. outdoor furnishings became reupholstered. Ionic content and Victorian home chandeliers came spiffed along. the basement, Seven house had been figured to make newly-weds on their honeymoon.  the most important redecorated Empress relax generally showplace, As could possibly be recovered hands freedom which includes a magnificent decanter or glass dome. featuring a mahogany rod, plants in pots palms and even rattan lounges, some of the Bengal cabin produces in mind inn Raffles remote in Singapore. tossed over the Empress' universal accommodation tend to moist cloth lounges, high reverse ergonomic chairs, memorial the level of quality collectibles and furthermore range tomatoes growth in oriental urns.  never mind which in turn at their tea point on a fast paced day, The main receiving area represents the look of fantastic central radio station the particular 5 o'clock be quick hour. calm results similar to day trippers return within the afternoon ferry you can calgary and so Seattle.  coffee while using Empress have been a habit as becoming hotel made the first bud in 1908. year after year the place will have drew the top fashion gurus, political figures and even the silver screen personalities.


----------

